# This is a little cheesy.



## rstr hunter (Mar 28, 2011)

All the cheese from my first batch is gone and had good reviews so it was time to do another batch.








Kaylee decided she needed a sample.







In the smoker with the a-mazin smoker with Cherry dust.







Out of the smoker. Cold smoked on a cold day so didn't get much smoke color, but sampled the mozerella and had a nice smoke taste,







Packaged.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of cheese!!!  I am ordering my amazing smoker tomorrow can't wait to try it out on some cheese!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Selection of Cheeses.  The last batch I did is dwindling fast so I need to start another bunch...


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 28, 2011)

great looking cheese. Nice job


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 28, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Wow that is a lot of cheese!!!  I am ordering my amazing smoker tomorrow can't wait to try it out on some cheese!!!


You'll love it.  After giving away some cheese I've sold at lest 2 more for Todd.  Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2011)

The worst part is waiting for it to cure.


----------



## graniteman (Apr 2, 2011)

lots of cheese, now wait, wait , wait,   my last batch will be ready in another week.  i'm waiting also,  it will be worth it, then enjoy and share


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2011)

Rstr Hunter said:


> You'll love it.  After giving away some cheese I've sold at lest 2 more for Todd.  Enjoy and good luck.


Your Commission Check is in the mail

Great Looking Cheese!!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Apr 2, 2011)

That's the way to do it before it gets hot out!


----------

